# Bill Laimbeer Randomly Quits



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. (AP)—Bill Laimbeer resigned Monday as head coach of the Detroit Shock, leaving the defending WNBA champions just three games into the season.
> 
> Assistant coach Rick Mahorn will take over as head coach, and assistant coach Cheryl Reeve will keep her title and become the team’s general manager.


http://sports.yahoo.com/wnba/news;_...705nYcB?slug=ap-shock-coach&prov=ap&type=lgns

The day after the N.B.A. finals. I could make so many jokes about so many teams, but I will abstain.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

so is Michael Curry getting the ax or what? no way he just quit for no reason.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm more interested in your jokes, this is the internet after all the last democratic frontier, speak your mind


----------

